# Hoegger or Caprine Supply



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

What are your opinions for these 2 companies? Who do you think has better prices? Better service? I am about to place an important order.. want to know what you all have to say about them...
I have ordered once from Caprine Supply and wasn't dissapointed, but would love to hear from you all who have dealt with both...
Thanks!!


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've ordered from Hoegger a few times and have been pleased with my purchases & shipping. I have a moron for my local Fedex driver who delivers to the neighbors, leaves packages on dumpsters ect. ect... I made a notation when I did my last Hoegger order with my house description & when the package arrived it had a hand written note taped to the box, not only with my house description, but also specific instructions for Fedex not to deliver to neighbors, leave on car hoods, dumpsters or the drive way & to please leave the package on the porch.... The note gave my quite the laugh  

Haven't ordered from Caprine Supply.... I did compare prices & at the time I got better shipping & the items I ordered were cheaper from Hoegger....but I guess that would also depends on exactly what your ordering...

Good luck


----------



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I guess I should mention that I have problems with Fed Ex around here... maybe I should consider that factor?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

jefferslivestock.com Caprine Supply and Hoegger are speciality catalogs, I would only be buying from them what you have to because you can't find it in jeffers, and that isn't much. Most specialty catlogs and those selling on eBay etc...have wholesale accounts with jeffers and just resell. Vicki


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL I think Fedex is just a problem.....anywhere. We've never liked them, regardless of where we lived, but I must say since moving to Noodle we've had ridiculous problems with them....even got one driver fired because they left a signature required package on the back porch of an abandoned house....the driver signed my name, and dumped it! (It was a $3000 check, and I had to search door to door at night in a storm to find it)

Never had a problem with UPS or the post office. 

I don't know if Hoegger offers anything other than Fedex.... I saw on their website they've changed shipping for 2011 with rates listed....rates don't look bad....when I ordered in the past I always had to go through the check out process before I found or shipping, so I like that they now have it listed based on the price of your order. 

Not sure who Caprine Supply uses for shipping..


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I order from jeffers unless it's something special then I order from Caprine Supply. I found the prices cheaper from Caprine supply for the things I needed, but I have ordered from Hoeggers too, because they carry things that Caprine supply don't.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Both Hoegger and Caprine Supply are great companies. I do shop around for the cheapest prices, so I have many catalogs and/or websites!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like Caprine Supply for specialty items or things I need in a hurry because they are local to me, though I have gotten things from Hoegger's before, too. They are very nice. Otherwise, I use Valley Vet--also in state for me and I get my stuff within 2 days.


----------



## burnettrracer (Jan 20, 2011)

I like them both. Hoegger seems like a nice bunch of people. They are always so pleasant when i call. Its a real toss up on the two. Alot of people tell me to go with Jeffers but you really need to know what you want and where to look when ordering from them versus the specialty catalogs like Hoegger and Caprines. Another thing with the two you ask about is you may notice one item a dollar or two more or less with both companies so you almost need to weight out the price diff that you will save. I purchased a milk strainer from Hoegger and just didn't like it as much as i thought for the price but that's just me (alot of people like theirs so please just take that as a personal opinion) Anyways, Hoeggers return went super fast with no fuss. I had the same experience with Caprine. I broke a sprayer off of my udder spray can when i dropped it which was purchase along time before i broke it and it was totally my error but they insisted to replace it with a new bottle because they didn't have a spray cap for me. That was nice of them. I think you will do good with either company. But there will always be someone out there that has a bad experience and will let you know all about it. Hope this helps


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

KJFarm said:


> Both Hoegger and Caprine Supply are great companies. I do shop around for the cheapest prices, so I have many catalogs and/or websites!


 :yeahthat



burnettrracer said:


> I like them both. Hoegger seems like a nice bunch of people. They are always so pleasant when i call. Its a real toss up on the two. Alot of people tell me to go with Jeffers but you really need to know what you want and where to look when ordering from them versus the specialty catalogs like Hoegger and Caprines.


 :yeahthat


----------



## WGF (Jul 1, 2009)

I like Jeffers, I think they have really decent prices on everything. I have used them had my order in 2 or 3 days and very happy with what I got. I have also used Hoegger's but I do believe them to be higher in their prices. But again was happy with what I bought from them.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I have dealt with both and have no preference. IT depends on what I am ordering and if it is something both stock then it comes down to price (always compare the end price with shipping).

As most have said both are reputable companies and I have no problems with either.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You can also try Register's Goat and Sheep Supply in NC. 
http://goatsupplies.netfirms.com/
I have had very good luck with them and the prices are lower on many items from those of Hoegger or Caprine. Jeffers is still one of the best places. Valley Vet is another.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

> You can also try Register's Goat and Sheep Supply in NC.


Thanks for reminding me of that. I need to second your recommendation there. I have been ordering from Furney for near two years now. He is quite a character and perhaps does not have as much selection of things as the others but he has all the essentials and usually beats the competition by a few dollars on milking supplies, teat wipes and dewormers.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, Furney is pretty cool......he makes me laugh every time I call and he remembers me too!


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

I order from Jeffers and Valley Vet. Jeffers is free shipping over $50 and Valley vet is free over $60. I like both of them just about equally except that Jeffers is sometimes a little cheaper. I have to compare each time. Last week I ordered Di-Methox 40% (and some other stuff to reach $60) from Valley Vet because Jeffers is on back order until the end of March. 

As far as shipping, I like USPS for home delivery (they will hold at the PO for me) and UPS for delivery to my work address. Fedex is only if I have to and I have had major problems with DHL in the past.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

FYI here is the link for Register's.

http://goatsupplies.netfirms.com/


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

We order from Jeffers too, free shipping on orders over $50 . I got my milking supplies (pails, stainless strainer and filters) from Hoeggers and pleased with the quality and service. Reasonable shipping also. I went with Hoeggers over Caprine Supply because of shipping.


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

I order most of my stuff from jeffers because they are cheaper. But I have used both Hoeggers and caprine supply and liked both of them  Will have to check out Register's


----------

